# Residence Permits & Job Searching



## *Mia* (Sep 26, 2011)

My partner is Dutch, I'm American, and we're currently doing our research as to the process for getting me here to live. Specifically, I've got quite a few questions about our process as well as job hunting for myself, and I'm curious about what others' experiences have been.

It's our understanding that we need evidence of our partnership, although we don't have to be married just yet. In addition, we don't have to worry about me taking the Civic Integration exam. We looked on the government website, but are confused about a few things:

*What kind of evidence of our partnership do we need? Do we have to have a registered partnership, or will we be OK with something less formal?
*What documents will we need to have ready to present?
*How long can we expect the whole process to take?
*How soon will I be able to work?
*Can we do the entire process from within the Netherlands? If not, do I have to return to the US to apply or just leave the Netherlands?
*Is my understanding correct that with the visitor's permit that I'm on right now, that I'm allowed 90 days within a 6 month period within the Schengen Zone? Or in other words, if my application is still being process past those 90 days (which brings us to mid-November in my case), will I have to leave or no?

And a few other non-visa related things:

*My field is accounting, I have a Bachelor's from a university in the US (no CPA/Chartered Accountant license though as I earned this degree recently), and I'm starting to learn the Dutch language although as of right now I'm far from being able to function in an office setting. That said, what's the best way to go about getting a job? We're in Rotterdam, though considering where I'm restricted as far as options go I'm happy to job search anywhere in Zuid-Holland.
*I do plan on going for my Master's, so how would being on a partner visa affect both my study options and the tuition?
*When it comes to learning the Dutch language, in others' experiences, what is the quickest way to master it? Would love to be able to say that I'm fluent in the near future!


----------



## juth77 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am not able to help with most of your questions but I am also searching for accountancy jobs here. There appear to be more opportunities in Rotterdam than amsterdam where I am based so that is good for you. Look at the Proctor and Gamble website, they have jobs in your area. Why not see if they will sponsor you? They are a US company I think.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Dutch government is pretty good about publishing information about their immigration requirements. The website for the Dutch Immigration and Naturalisation Service has a number of brochures you can download: Brochures en formulieren

In most European countries these days, you must apply for a long-stay visa from a consulate in your country of permanent residence. But the information available on the Dutch Embassy website is pretty ambiguous about this and only refers to the need to apply for a temporary residence permit within the first 3 days you are in the country: 

_>>US citizens who intend to stay in the Netherlands for a period longer than 90 days should apply for a temporary residence permit (so called 'VTV', Vergunning Tijdelijk Verblijf) within 3 days after arrival in the Netherlands at the local Alien Police ('Vreemdelingenpolitie') of the municipality in which he or she will be staying. <<_

The Immigration and Naturalisation Service site refers to the need for an MVV when you enter the Netherlands, which appears to be their version of a long-stay visa. (Unfortunately, their "Residence Wizard" isn't working at the moment...)

As far as partnership documents go, what they usually want is evidence you have been living together in a long-term, stable relationship. Things like a residence lease in both names, joint bank accounts, bills showing joint purchase of things (a car, property) or joint names on utilities from wherever you've been living. If you haven't been living together, you may not fulfill the requirements for a "de-facto" couple unless you have some form of civil partnership.

Though I don't have any direct experience with immigration requirements for the Netherlands, I do have a couple of friends married to Dutch citizens who had to jump through those hoops several years ago. The Dutch are pretty strict about their requirements (though they are better than many other EU countries about publishing information on the web about the requirements).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys, and thanks for replying. As for the latest, we've gone to the GBA and expressed our desire to form a registered partnership, just waiting on the IND to give their consent on that one, and we also have our first appointment with immigration this coming Tuesday. So what can we expect from that interview? If anything, the one thing we are worried about is the fact that we haven't known each other for that long, though it feels like a lifetime, haha! We were told 3-6 months, but for those of you who have been here, how long did you find that it took?

And one more question to add to the mix, how long is realistic to expect to spend learning Dutch before I'm capable of making it through a day without using English? Thanks again.


----------

